# Difference between AGS and ADGA



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I was just wondering about the difference between the AGS and the ADGA. Obviously I would say one is for goats in general and one is for dairy goats. It sounds like AGS has a dairy side to it as well. How do you pick one? Or do you do both?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

AGS is mostly Nigerians now.. Though they do register all dairy breeds and I believe Pygmies.. 
ADGA is strictly dairy and is the bigger of the two... it is more pricier which stinks...
But most shows around here are ADGA now and very few AGS... luckily they do let us with AGS goats still show and will sign over on a CH win.. (At least here)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And We started just AGS (when we got into goats that was all that was around here) and this past year I became a member of ADGA and am going to duel register my goats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My first Nigerian is registered AGS, but I chose to go ADGA for now so I re registered her with ADGA. It is pricier but I think they offer quite a bit more. JMO. Eventually I'll have everyone dual for ease, but I'm also registering boers so financially I'll stick with ADGA.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> But most shows around here are ADGA now and very few AGS... luckily they do let us with AGS goats still show and will sign over on a CH win.. (At least here)


as of last year ADGA isnt allowing this anymore

as to the differences. For standard goats you wont find many AGS if any shows. I personally feel AGS is falling apart. The family that runs it is very much set in their ways and have breeders they dont like etc and are causing the decline of the registry.

Fewer and fewer AGS shows are being offered and ADGA now accepts ND as dairy goats so most breeders are jumping ship to ADGA. They have more to offer. Their website has many features to aid the breeder and with their shows being able to sanction for all breeds you are more likely to find shows in your area.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Really?? Last time I talked to the show secretary to one of the ADGA shows we got to every year she said they will.... I thought it was just that some judges refused to...??? and is it just them signing over the win that they are stopping or letting AGS goats show?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard via ADGA news that they were nolonger allowing AGS animals in under AGS registration


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm ok then.. that stinks as I still have two does under AGS... I was only planning on duel reg. one that we plan to keep for a little while and the pther we plan to sell soon... Oh well.... :sigh:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Good information. Thanks. I am starting with ADGA. I just was wondering if I was missing something.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I heard via ADGA news that they were nolonger allowing AGS animals in under AGS registration


That's weird they are registering my AGS doe right now.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

so I just looked if you have nigerians- here is what the website says-What is needed to Re-Register a Nigerian Dwarf?   ADGA only re-registers Nigerian Dwarfs based on their AGS certificates. We do not re-register from NDGA.
You will need to start by completing an ADGA application for each animal to be re-registered. You must sign #11 on the applications. You will need to send the ADGA application along with the _*ORIGINAL* _AGS certificate and *ALL* transfer records. You can obtain the transfer records from AGS. We will return your original AGS certificates after making a copy for our records.
Last Updated ( Friday, 22 February 2013 14:20 )


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like ADGA and AGS are going into the mess ABGA and IBGA are going through.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

clearwtr, we were saying to show... they aren't allowing us 'AGS'ers' to show at an ADGA show and sign over a CH win.. I was just saying it stinks cause I didn't plan on transferring one of my does but still wanted to show her....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that has been around for a couple years now for AGS animals getting dual registration with ADGA - nothing new there.

JOY check with ADGA for sure - but that was the latest I heard from breeders and in a publication I do believe that ADGA had made that decision since enough ND goats were now fully ADGA registered they didnt need AGS animals to make sanction etc.

they had the transfer win option available for a couple years to give breeders enough time to do the dual registration


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Stacey... I'll look into it some more


----------

